# Dogs have regular diarrhea



## winstonandbaxter (Jun 5, 2010)

My 2 westies, 8 months, have had very soft stools and diarrhea since we changed them from puppy food at 6 months. They were on Burns mini bites and now they are on Burns chicken and brown rice. Sometimes their stools are firm, usually in the morning, but most of the time they are loose or full blown diarrhea :frown: We have tried not giving them anything but kibble, even as treats, but it makes no difference. If we give them boiled chicken it makes it even worse! They have been checked over at the vets and all is ok (apparently)
I would like to stick to Burns preferably but do you think changing flavours would help? Maybe fish and rice as chicken doesn't seem to agree with them? :confused1:


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry i don't know the answer
but this has happened to my dog since we took her off mixer a few years ago which is why i'm putting her on it. My dad always said it's when the dogs system is empty but i doubt it as it can happen earlier in the day too x


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

winstonandbaxter said:


> My 2 westies, 8 months, have had very soft stools and diarrhea since we changed them from puppy food at 6 months. They were on Burns mini bites and now they are on Burns chicken and brown rice. Sometimes their stools are firm, usually in the morning, but most of the time they are loose or full blown diarrhea :frown: We have tried not giving them anything but kibble, even as treats, but it makes no difference. If we give them boiled chicken it makes it even worse! They have been checked over at the vets and all is ok (apparently)
> I would like to stick to Burns preferably but do you think changing flavours would help? Maybe fish and rice as chicken doesn't seem to agree with them? :confused1:


Do not switch the food again I would consider taking the puppy & bring a fresh stool sample be sure, your puppy doesn't have any parasites

I would rule out the food be sure your puppy is healthy


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

If the vet has given them the all clear, I would change food. Novak was the same on arden grange puppy, changed him and he was all good, the vet recommended changing him to a lesser used protein, as did arden granged nutritionist.

That said, since it's happening to both your dogs I'd be taking samples etc to the vets and getting them checked. Just for my own piece of mind really, of nothing else. 

If you do decide to change food, Skinners duck and rice ingredients are identical to burns duck and rice, besides seaweed, and I highly dound seaweed is worth an extra £25.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

winstonandbaxter said:


> My 2 westies, 8 months, have had very soft stools and diarrhea since we changed them from puppy food at 6 months. They were on Burns mini bites and now they are on Burns chicken and brown rice. Sometimes their stools are firm, usually in the morning, but most of the time they are loose or full blown diarrhea :frown: We have tried not giving them anything but kibble, even as treats, but it makes no difference. If we give them boiled chicken it makes it even worse! They have been checked over at the vets and all is ok (apparently)
> I would like to stick to Burns preferably but do you think changing flavours would help? Maybe fish and rice as chicken doesn't seem to agree with them? :confused1:


Chicken does not agree with all dogs....mine being one of them.
Why not try burns lamb and rice...lamb being good for sensitive tummys....or maybe try nature diet wet on its own with out the kibble.

Just to add that one of my girls cannot have burns as it gives her diarrhea.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Fish based foods tend to be easier on the stomach but I think I would probably give the Burns helpline a ring and see what they suggest for you.

My little westie x had an upset tummy that was ongoing and now I soak the kibble and she is much better. But I think it was because her tum was v sensitive after the upset and kibble is quite hard to digest.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, youve had lots of good advice up there. Am i correct in thinking the mini bites was also chicken based? If so,it seems odd that they arent coping with the new food.Are you feeding the correct amount for their weight,as it could be they are getting too much,this can cause these symptoms too. I think i would first check that they have no underlying health issues,then it may be wise researching into other foods that are maybe chicken free,less rice etc. But dont just jump in and buy a new food,try and look at what could be the possible cause of the upset and look into foods that dont have these..For the price of Burns you can get some great foods,that are more than just mainly rice.It may be that you may need to try a fish based food .But see how the vet check goes first.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Has the vet checked them for campylobacter infection? That causes the symptoms you describe. It's highly contagious.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would try probiotics and digestive enzymes. Ragnar had diarrhea or really soft stools about 3-4 times a week, but now they're firm as can be since putting him on that. Just a 1/4 teas a day, mixes right in, even the cats like it.


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Usually if my dogs get diarrhoea is because of the food or they have worms. Finding a good food source for them fixes it and keeping them wormed seems to help over here.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good idea to give them some raw carrot to chew on as veg grown below ground is a stool hardener and veg grown above a stool softener. My dogs love all kinds of fresh veg but I don't give broccolli and go easy with cabbage as it makes them very windy, so not that good for them.


----------



## winstonandbaxter (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, we've got a lot more to go on now! Will def get the vet to test for the things mentioned and try the boys on Probiotics. Brilliant advice, thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

My dogs are fed Burns and i find that if i mistake the amount of food i give them(over feed) then they get runny , as soon as they are on the right amount all is ok,


----------



## Lupa (Apr 14, 2010)

Bisto has always had a bit of a sensitive tummy, but since switching to JWB (no chicken) he's been fine, up till today when we started the switch to adult food from junior. Hmmmmmmm have to keep an eye on this. I have read somewhere that most food allergies in dogs is down to chicken and/or beef!!! Don't quote me on that tho as I can't remember where I read it. I would suggest switching to something with no chicken, and try cutting out their treats as it maybe them.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought most allergies were down to grain, particularly wheat.


----------

